

Why Writer Are The Worst Procrastinators  - darklighter3
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2014/02/why-writers-are-the-worst-procrastinators/283773/

======
ChuckFrank
I know from personal experience that writing is like riding a lightning bolt.
It's very hard to do when the lightning is not there. But with enough typing,
sometimes you can generate a spark. It's always a question of effort and
result.

